# Remington Versa Max



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Been pondering buying a new gun for a little while now. My 15 year old 870 is getting a little beat up and would just like to have another gun.

I know it is pretty new, but wondering if anyone has shot or owns the Versa Max and what they think of it? The gun I get will get the piss beat out of it waterfowling in the Fall, snow goose and turkey hunting in the Spring.

I beat the crap out of my 870, broke a piece out of it and it still shoots fine. Never been one to take great care of my waterfowl gun(other ones I do), but I guess if I go to an auto there will be no more hunting in the rain, throwing it in the back seat of the truck, and pulling it back out 5 days later ready to hunt.

Not sure if I want the responsibility to take care of an automatic, just pondering.

Thanks


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

One of the primary guys at the Scheel's up here has said they've gotten every one they've sold back because of problems. I put my hands on one and the action just felt empty compared to a Browning SX3 or Maxxus. Do some more research as I think they've had a couple recalls on that gun already as well.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

There is a very good review of the Versa Max going on at the website "shotgunworld.com" under the Remington forum. Bear in mind, this review is being done by actual owners of these guns and not by the usual internet crowd of "well, I heard from a friend who said". Beware of these types of posts because there are a ton of "Remington bashers" on these internet forums. I own one myself, but I have only shot it a few times due to the winter. I have tried the Walmart Federal target loads in combination with the 3.5 premium loads and the gun has cyled perfectly. The gun shoulders much like the 870 Wingmaster, it is a tad bit front heavy, but not too bad. If the gun works as it seems to so far, Remington is going to have a real winner here. On a side note, I did talk Scheels, they have not taken a single Versa Max back. Don't believe me? Do what I did, pick up the phone and call. See what I mean??


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeah, I read about the recall and supposedly the new production models are fixed. I had also read the reviews on the forum you mentioned Augusta, actually read what must have been your post on there as it was almost word for word!

If I get a new gun I would like to get it in the Spring so I get some shooting under my belt before the Fall seasons, but also would like to make sure the purchase is solid. The gun has only been out about 5 months, maybe it needs to be a little more "field proven" before I feel comfortable getting one.

Maybe my new bow purchase will hold me over until it has a few more months of "testing" under its belt, we'll see what happens.

Thanks


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Maple: I have not posted on that forum yet, but I am following it. I am waiting for the summer before I do any review.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Time will tell, I tend to never buy a new model of anything until it has been out for several years to work the kinks out. All guns have them.

Personally, for that type of money, my shotgun is going to have a second barrel right under the top barrel, but that is personal preference.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

I got a super sweet deal on mine. Got the Mossy Oak Duck Blind for $800.00, brand new in the box, never fired....I just had too.... :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeah, think I may have to hold off a while, going to be getting a Mathews Z7 Extreme this Spring and also just got my property tax statement in the mail, forgot about that stupid thing coming. That is the cost of the shotgun plus more. :lame:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Happened to have a job come in next to Gander Mountain in Maple Grove, so naturally I ventured over for a looksy. I liked the gun in my hands, do not like the center bead they are putting on the newer guns. Also noticed under the rib the camo job where it meets the barrel wasn't the greatest, there were areas that were white. I did look at the Benelli selection and they had the same thing going on, just a process thing in that hard to reach area. Picked up and shouldered several guns including the Maxus, Extrema 2, SX3, Vinci. I guess I really don't notice much difference between any of them, a gun is just a tool to me and as long as it works, I'm happy.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Well, I couldn't take it anymore and brought home a new Versamax waterfowl last night from Cabelas. $1350 was retail, I traded in a Mossberg Silver Reserve O/U that I won in a raffle last fall that they gave me $375 for, I had $470 in Cabelas gift cards for cashing in my rewards points from my discover card, and for some reason even though I am 26 I still get birthday cards with money in them(birthday was Wednesday) and I got $350 from that. All in all, I walked out with the new gun for $225 out of pocket. Pretty sweet deal if you ask me. :beer:

Hoping to shoot today if I get done running around early enough, otherwise its maiden voyage will be ND in 1.5 weeks.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

maple lake duck slayer said:


> Well, I couldn't take it anymore and brought home a new Versamax waterfowl last night from Cabelas. $1350 was retail, I traded in a Mossberg Silver Reserve O/U that I won in a raffle last fall that they gave me $375 for, I had $470 in Cabelas gift cards for cashing in my rewards points from my discover card, and for some reason even though I am 26 I still get birthday cards with money in them(birthday was Wednesday) and I got $350 from that. All in all, I walked out with the new gun for $225 out of pocket. Pretty sweet deal if you ask me. :beer:
> 
> Hoping to shoot today if I get done running around early enough, otherwise its maiden voyage will be ND in 1.5 weeks.[/quote
> 
> I still havn't seen one of these guns yet, just read alot about them, and everything I've read about them has been positive,let us know how the guns works,,,,


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Well, had to try out my new gun before heading out to ND this coming week. Ran 150 rounds of trap load through it as well as a couple 3 in shells. Cycled everything no problem. I can't believe how light the recoil is on the gun. A bunch of my buddies tried it out and they couldn't believe how light the recoil was and how easy it was to bust clays with it. My buddies said it was cheating after they tried it cause they said it basically shoots itself.

Just so happens on Friday one of my buddies bought a new SBE II so there was a side by side comparison by everyone shooting clays. General consensus was both are nice guns... the Beneli was lighter, but the felt recoil on the Remington was less than the Benelli. Everyone who shot both said they would be happy with either. As a little side note, the Benelli jammed twice during trap shooting...once was a bad shell, but the other was a just a jam. I had no issues whatsoever with my Remington. I love it.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

maple: Any chance you could try shooting some Prairie Storm 2 3/4 inch lead, 1,500 ft/sec shells through the gun and let me know your results.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Ran 150 rounds of Federal Premium 3 1/2" through my gun this weekend while chasing snow geese. I was running an extension also which allowed for 8 shots. The gun cycled perfectly every shot, never had an issue whatsoever from blasting one shot to unloading all 8 as fast as possible. And that was in 30 degree weather surrounded by 10 inches of snow. My buddy is not happy that he spent $1700 on his SBEII and it jammed 3 times on Saturday using different brands of shells.

I feel absolutely nothing on my shoulder from shooting all those rounds, where my buddies shooting other autos were complaining of tenderness and red shoulders. I am really impressed with this gun, and am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Any chance I could get you to run some 2 3/4 inch Prairie Storms thorugh the gun? Or some Fiocchi GPX Golden Pheasant lead loads that are 1,485 ft/sec?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I don't have any of those loads and don't really want to spend the money buying them as I don't really do any pheasant hunting, are you having issues with them in yours? You said you had one?


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

maple:
My gun does not like to cycle Prairie Storm loads. When you fire the first round, the next shell gets stuck between the bolt and the carrier. It is also leaving a large dent in the side of the brass casing right where the brass and plastic meet. It cycles all other loads just fine, even the BC 3 1/2 inch loads. I sent it back to Remington, they had it for 5 weeks and claimed there was nothing wrong with it. I am trying to find someone who can run those same loads through their gun to see if it is a Versa Max problem or just my gun. Thanks anyway.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Let me see, if I get some time I can maybe try and pick some up and try them out for you. I am really busy with work right now after being gone a few days, but possibly this weekend. I will let you know.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

maple:
Thanks I would appreciate it.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

For the guy that got his post locked, read through this thread. The inagural trip with my VersaMax was to ND in April for snow geese where I ran an extension that allowed me to volley eight 3 1/2" shells, and I ran about 6 boxes through it on that trip in the snow. Have run another 6 boxes of trap load through my gun since then with not even a hint of a jamb. Have not cleaned the gun either. I know under 500 rounds ain't much to go off of, but I personally really like the gun. It has very light recoil and like I said, has ejected real light trap loads to eight 3 1/2" loads as fast as I could pull the trigger. With the Fall seasons quickly approaching, I will be able to run many more shells through and see how it holds up.


----------

